

Infographic: 1.36 years lost in planning a trip - shasa
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=385855074824007&set=a.385855051490676.89982.336934619716053&type=1&theater

======
johncoltrane
What would be an half trip?

~~~
shasa
I think you are referring about the data for the number of trips undertaken by
an average user. It is just a statistic based on total number of trips/ sample
size. No one is actually taking a half trip.

------
anandagarwaal
can you elaborate how does it work?

~~~
shasa
We found that an average traveler plans about 10 trips in an year and spends
almost 30 hrs in preparation ( travelers visit about 22+ website and numerous
friends just to prepare a trip) We have been working for 4 months to create an
automatic trip planner which can prepare a custom travel itinerary for
travelers in a couple of seconds.We have now completed the planning logic and
working towards a release next month. We are looking for some
suggestions/feedbacks from the hacker news community so that released version
comes out as a better product. <http://demo.triptern.com> shows the basic
algorithm working with some key features missing. Any suggestions would be
much appreciated. Site : demo.triptern.com

~~~
shasa
We would be taking some inputs from the user eg. city , number of days,
interest ( art ,culture , night life ), budget. We then consider these inputs
and use some of our such as ranking of places of interest, opening closing
time, distance between two places. Keeping all these in mind we prepare the
optimal itinerary for the user. We are also working on integrating the social
aspect i.e. sharing trips with friends, saving you trip history etc.

